# Decca Navigator Mk12



## Johan Spek (Apr 9, 2017)

For our restauration project of a former Dutch Royal Naval ship "DREG IV - A920", we are searching to find a Decca Navigator Mk12.

DREG IV: Geschiedenis 

Geschiedenis

View attachment 689204



If you can help us, please reply by posting a note.

Best regards,
Johan Spek.


----------



## Johan Spek (Apr 9, 2017)




----------



## Henning (Oct 30, 2005)

Hi,
I just saw what you are looking for. And maybe these guys can help you. It's the Motormuseum in Skagen / Denmark.
MASKINRUMMET - Schifffahrtsmuseum | Toppen af Danmark or here Maskinrummet Skagen/Fra Sømusen Til Kathrine Sulbæk

They have the Mk 12 on display and maybe they have more somewhere.

Good luck
Henning


----------



## Henning (Oct 30, 2005)




----------



## Johan Spek (Apr 9, 2017)

Henning said:


> View attachment 689224


Hallo Henning,

Thanks for your posting.
I'll contact the Danish museum, but most musea didn't sell their items, even when they are kept in depot.
Altough, that is my experience.
I am also searching for the *"Redifon AL27 Auto Alarm"* .
Nevertheless, thank you very much for your effort.
Regards from Johan.


----------



## Johan Spek (Apr 9, 2017)

Dear Henning,

I found two addresses of "Maskinrummet" .

1. Jollevej 4, 9990 Skagen, Denmark
2. Vestkajen 2, 9990 Skagen, Denmark

Wich one is the right one?
Because I couldn't find an email-address so I want to send them a letter by snail-mail.

Maybe you know their email-address?

Best Regards from Johan, The Netherlands.


----------



## dolmaritime (Nov 7, 2021)

Johan Spek said:


> For our restauration project of a former Dutch Royal Naval ship "DREG IV - A920", we are searching to find a Decca Navigator Mk12.
> 
> DREG IV: Geschiedenis
> 
> ...


----------



## dolmaritime (Nov 7, 2021)

Hi Johan,

I know of a Decca Navigator , which may be a Mk12, at the offices of a Navigational Institute.
I know that they are presently overhauling the offices and that there is a chance that the Decca Navigator may be surplus to requirements, which would be a pity as it is a piece of history.
Do let me know if your want me to ask the Institute about it for you.
Regards, Mike


----------



## Johan Spek (Apr 9, 2017)

dolmaritime said:


> Hi Johan,
> 
> I know of a Decca Navigator , which may be a Mk12, at the offices of a Navigational Institute.
> I know that they are presently overhauling the offices and that there is a chance that the Decca Navigator may be surplus to requirements, which would be a pity as it is a piece of history.
> ...


Dear Mike,

If it is really a Mk12, we are highly interested.
So, please contact the Institute and let us know.

Best regards from Johan


----------



## dolmaritime (Nov 7, 2021)

Dear Johan,

I have sent a email to the Institute and will let you know.

Have you been in contact with the Maas Pilots at the Hoek of Holland at all?
They used to use the Decca Navigator a lot and even had a special extra Decca lane to help guide large ships into the Maas approaches. 
Regards, Mike


----------



## Johan Spek (Apr 9, 2017)

Dear Mike,

I've send already an email to "[email protected]" (the site of the Pilots).

Hope the institute will answer.

Best regards from Johan.


----------



## dolmaritime (Nov 7, 2021)

Dear Johan,
The Institute have replied and said that they wish to keep ownership of the Decca Navigator receiver.
They would however be prepared to consider loaning the receiver to a Museum in exchange for a suitable piece loaned to them in return.
Regards, Mike


----------



## Johan Spek (Apr 9, 2017)

Dear Mike,































Dear Martin,

This is what we can offer to make a choice for a loaning piece of equipment.
The 710B is without an antenne.



















Do you have a pic ot the Mk12?
You can use my email-address for further communicatio if you please.
([email protected])
Also to sent a copy of conditions.

Best regards from Johan.


----------



## dolmaritime (Nov 7, 2021)

Johan Spek said:


> Dear Mike,
> 
> View attachment 689352
> 
> ...


Hi Johan,
I will send on your offer of loaning equipment and see what they have to say.
I do not have a picture of the Decca Navigator Receiver, but it was in good condition and stored in a dry office corridor when I saw it.
I will reply to your email-address.
Regards, Mike


----------



## Johan Spek (Apr 9, 2017)

Happy Days,

We found one!

Thanks for your support.

Regards from Johan.


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

Well done. Proper navkit.


----------



## John Cassels (Sep 29, 2005)

Takes you back in years seeing that piece of kit again.


----------



## MMA (Feb 23, 2017)

Ah, the Mark 12, well remembered and well liked. By far the best version. Never liked the digital ones that came later.


----------

